# Can Acetone or Mineral Spirits be used to wipe down a sanded project prior to finishing.



## ozzy (Nov 22, 2007)

*Can Acetone or Mineral Spirits be used to wipe down a sanded project prior to finishing.*

I just got thru making a Guitar stand and after sanding I would like to get all of the dust off of it. I don't want all the fine dust to ruin the finish and I heard that either Acetone or Mineral Spirits can be used to wipe down the project with a rag. Has anyone used this method or know if this is a good process.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

ozzy said:


> *Can Acetone or Mineral Spirits be used to wipe down a sanded project prior to finishing.*
> 
> I just got thru making a Guitar stand and after sanding I would like to get all of the dust off of it. I don't want all the fine dust to ruin the finish and I heard that either Acetone or Mineral Spirits can be used to wipe down the project with a rag. Has anyone used this method or know if this is a good process.


I always do a wipe down with Mineral Spirits. It is great at getting the fine dust off and see if you still have any sanding issues you need to go back and deal with. I do it before shellac, oils, or poly with no ill effect.

Steve


----------



## ozzy (Nov 22, 2007)

ozzy said:


> *Can Acetone or Mineral Spirits be used to wipe down a sanded project prior to finishing.*
> 
> I just got thru making a Guitar stand and after sanding I would like to get all of the dust off of it. I don't want all the fine dust to ruin the finish and I heard that either Acetone or Mineral Spirits can be used to wipe down the project with a rag. Has anyone used this method or know if this is a good process.


This is just what I wanted to hear. Thanks Steve.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

ozzy said:


> *Can Acetone or Mineral Spirits be used to wipe down a sanded project prior to finishing.*
> 
> I just got thru making a Guitar stand and after sanding I would like to get all of the dust off of it. I don't want all the fine dust to ruin the finish and I heard that either Acetone or Mineral Spirits can be used to wipe down the project with a rag. Has anyone used this method or know if this is a good process.


Not only does it remove the finest dust, mineral spirits will also show you any glue spots that might not be otherwise visible. That way you can sand or plane them out before finishing.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

ozzy said:


> *Can Acetone or Mineral Spirits be used to wipe down a sanded project prior to finishing.*
> 
> I just got thru making a Guitar stand and after sanding I would like to get all of the dust off of it. I don't want all the fine dust to ruin the finish and I heard that either Acetone or Mineral Spirits can be used to wipe down the project with a rag. Has anyone used this method or know if this is a good process.


Yep, what Steve and Brian said.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

ozzy said:


> *Can Acetone or Mineral Spirits be used to wipe down a sanded project prior to finishing.*
> 
> I just got thru making a Guitar stand and after sanding I would like to get all of the dust off of it. I don't want all the fine dust to ruin the finish and I heard that either Acetone or Mineral Spirits can be used to wipe down the project with a rag. Has anyone used this method or know if this is a good process.


I use a water-dampened (not dripping wet) cloth, which also helps to raise any grain that may raise during application of a water-borne finish. I've done this on projects that I've sanded all the way to 400 grit. Smooth!


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

ozzy said:


> *Can Acetone or Mineral Spirits be used to wipe down a sanded project prior to finishing.*
> 
> I just got thru making a Guitar stand and after sanding I would like to get all of the dust off of it. I don't want all the fine dust to ruin the finish and I heard that either Acetone or Mineral Spirits can be used to wipe down the project with a rag. Has anyone used this method or know if this is a good process.


I use Lacquer thinner and it dries much faster unless you are using lacquer or shellac as a finish. There is something in mineral spirits that is oily that i don't like.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

ozzy said:


> *Can Acetone or Mineral Spirits be used to wipe down a sanded project prior to finishing.*
> 
> I just got thru making a Guitar stand and after sanding I would like to get all of the dust off of it. I don't want all the fine dust to ruin the finish and I heard that either Acetone or Mineral Spirits can be used to wipe down the project with a rag. Has anyone used this method or know if this is a good process.


I've used m.s. and lacquer thinner for years on all my projects, too….I haven't used a tack cloth in years….Never liked them from the start, cause I think they make the project feel well….tacky…..The tack cloth, in my opinion, can't get down into the pores of the wood and get the dust like m.s., a damp wet cloth, or even lacquer can….I can't attest to acetone, cause I've never used it on wood, so I reserve judgement on it…....


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

ozzy said:


> *Can Acetone or Mineral Spirits be used to wipe down a sanded project prior to finishing.*
> 
> I just got thru making a Guitar stand and after sanding I would like to get all of the dust off of it. I don't want all the fine dust to ruin the finish and I heard that either Acetone or Mineral Spirits can be used to wipe down the project with a rag. Has anyone used this method or know if this is a good process.


A Tack Cloth is designed exactly for the use you describe. It is a bit sticky, for picking up all those fine particles, and a bit static to help pull fines out of the corners and they leave no residue.
They are not a use it once and throw it away, but they have a life and are expendable and do have a cost.
The second choice is Mineral Spirits, It will leave a light oily residue that some like as it will some what 'seal' some of the pores and trap fines from being lifted into the finish. (This has been debated for years)
So, which method is best? try both and use the one you like.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

ozzy said:


> *Can Acetone or Mineral Spirits be used to wipe down a sanded project prior to finishing.*
> 
> I just got thru making a Guitar stand and after sanding I would like to get all of the dust off of it. I don't want all the fine dust to ruin the finish and I heard that either Acetone or Mineral Spirits can be used to wipe down the project with a rag. Has anyone used this method or know if this is a good process.


+1 for mineral spirits for cleaning and to find hidden glue.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

ozzy said:


> *Can Acetone or Mineral Spirits be used to wipe down a sanded project prior to finishing.*
> 
> I just got thru making a Guitar stand and after sanding I would like to get all of the dust off of it. I don't want all the fine dust to ruin the finish and I heard that either Acetone or Mineral Spirits can be used to wipe down the project with a rag. Has anyone used this method or know if this is a good process.


Another reason I like m.s. is because when you use it on hardwwods it will show you pretty much what the project is gonna look like with a finish on it…It will make the grain "pop"......A tack cloth won't do that…..


----------



## Frankengruvin (Feb 7, 2015)

ozzy said:


> *Can Acetone or Mineral Spirits be used to wipe down a sanded project prior to finishing.*
> 
> I just got thru making a Guitar stand and after sanding I would like to get all of the dust off of it. I don't want all the fine dust to ruin the finish and I heard that either Acetone or Mineral Spirits can be used to wipe down the project with a rag. Has anyone used this method or know if this is a good process.


Make sure you are using "old" mineral spirits and not the Klean Strip Grean kind that looks like white latex paint in the bottle, and it comes in a white plastic bottle with a graphic of a green tree on the label. From the research I've been doing tonight, look for one described as "water white and crystal clear." I repeat, DO NOT use the "green" kind for thinning!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

ozzy said:


> *Can Acetone or Mineral Spirits be used to wipe down a sanded project prior to finishing.*
> 
> I just got thru making a Guitar stand and after sanding I would like to get all of the dust off of it. I don't want all the fine dust to ruin the finish and I heard that either Acetone or Mineral Spirits can be used to wipe down the project with a rag. Has anyone used this method or know if this is a good process.


+1000
That odorless green crap will leave white deposits in the finish.
I use lacquer thinner because, like an earlier poster, I don't care for the oiliness of the paint thinner.


> Make sure you are using "old" mineral spirits and not the Klean Strip Grean kind that looks like white latex paint in the bottle, and it comes in a white plastic bottle with a graphic of a green tree on the label. From the research I ve been doing tonight, look for one described as "water white and crystal clear." I repeat, DO NOT use the "green" kind for thinning!
> 
> - Frankengruvin


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

ozzy said:


> *Can Acetone or Mineral Spirits be used to wipe down a sanded project prior to finishing.*
> 
> I just got thru making a Guitar stand and after sanding I would like to get all of the dust off of it. I don't want all the fine dust to ruin the finish and I heard that either Acetone or Mineral Spirits can be used to wipe down the project with a rag. Has anyone used this method or know if this is a good process.


Dont forget you can also use clean dry comprressed air.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

ozzy said:


> *Can Acetone or Mineral Spirits be used to wipe down a sanded project prior to finishing.*
> 
> I just got thru making a Guitar stand and after sanding I would like to get all of the dust off of it. I don't want all the fine dust to ruin the finish and I heard that either Acetone or Mineral Spirits can be used to wipe down the project with a rag. Has anyone used this method or know if this is a good process.





> Dont forget you can also use clean dry comprressed air.
> 
> - robscastle


..and a nice soft brush.


----------

